# Sweet ten year old needs new home



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I was browsing another message board I sometimes will read and came across this post...the person posting said in her post to feel free to pass this info on, so I'm passing it on. Maybe someone in the NY or surrounding areas can help.

(The following was cut and pasted in here from the original post that was posted on Meetup.com. The post was posted there today, May 31, 2006.)
*************************************
Because we have a new baby and live in a tiny apartment, we can no longer care properly for Cookie, a somewhat big-boned female Maltese, who weighs 15lbs.

We sadly cannot really give her the love and attention she deserves. We don’t see an improvement in her situation until we move out of the City, if that. So sadly, we are looking for a new home for her …

She is a loving, friendly Maltese, who has had obedience training and is spayed. She can be very playful and loves children. She’s also a great lap dog, and loves being groomed. She enjoys her tummy being rubbed and shows her affection by licking you…

We have had her since she was 6 weeks old and she will be ten in November.

Do any of you know of anyone who might like to adopt her, or a route we can take to find her a new home?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! For more information email Sandy at [email protected] or call her at (646) 414-1039.
************************************

Karyn


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sad.

Melanie


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I wonder if this dog is so wonderful...why it is they want to give her up. They've had her for 10 yrs







She's their first child. I find it sad...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I wonder if this dog is so wonderful...why it is they want to give her up. They've had her for 10 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must agree, it is sad. Most of us cannot comprehend giving our dogs up. The bright side is, they realize they can no longer care for her properly and are searching for a good home for her to live out her years.

Daisy was with her original owners since she was eight-weeks-old. I truly wish they would have realized years earlier. She was left in the backyard


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hard to believe ANYONE could give up a furbaby that has been part of their lives for ten long years years no matter how crowded things have gotten in their apartment. I know I couldn't.







I guess some people look at their furbabies as more disposable than others.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197296
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie, that is so sad...poor Daisy!!!!! You are amazing for helping all these doggies in need







.

I can't believe these people would give up their dog of 10 years. However, I am not in their position and hopefully I will never be. But I do wonder what happens when people have kids and their doggies aren't thrilled about the new addition...sigh....I just really hope I am never in that position.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197302
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you will have that problem at all. Miko is well socialized and has a terrific mom and dad









What would put your mind at ease, and get Miko use to it, would maybe babysit or have a kid over now and again. I have a really nice neighbor boy come over once a week to visit the kids. He enjoys it and the dogs love it. They have never been around a new born though. A lady across the street is due any day, so she'll be over to visit soon enough. My Joplin is such a mother-hen, she'll probably want to raise the baby herself.









Congrats on the new apartment and BRAND NEW IKEA furniture. I love, love IKEA


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie, that is so sad...poor Daisy!!!!! You are amazing for helping all these doggies in need







.

I can't believe these people would give up their dog of 10 years. However, I am not in their position and hopefully I will never be. But I do wonder what happens when people have kids and their doggies aren't thrilled about the new addition...sigh....I just really hope I am never in that position.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I don't think you will have that problem at all. Miko is well socialized and has a terrific mom and dad









What would put your mind at ease, and get Miko use to it, would maybe babysit or have a kid over now and again. I have a really nice neighbor boy come over once a week to visit the kids. He enjoys it and the dogs love it. They have never been around a new born though. A lady across the street is due any day, so she'll be over to visit soon enough. My Joplin is such a mother-hen, she'll probably want to raise the baby herself.









Congrats on the new apartment and BRAND NEW IKEA furniture. I love, love IKEA















[/B][/QUOTE]

This is exactly why I keep taking Lucy with me to pick up my kids at elementry school even though I get weird looks, so she'll hopefully be well accustomed to kids, besides just my two. She gets mauled every day by her 'fan club', the kids just rush up and form a cirlce around her and she loves it. Boings from child to child saying hello. It's quite and I mean QUITE a change from the first time I took her to school a few weeks after I'd gotten her at about 20 weeks. Then she shivered in fear and cowered in my arms. It took a few weeks before she'd spazz as soon as we got there. 

Parks are good kid magnets too. Wait, I'm going off topic AGAIN. *sighs*









I couldn't imagine parting with my malt after 10 yrs either, but I know when my son was born I gave my cat to my dad because I felt so dang sorry for the big guy. So I can see where she's coming from, in a way, from the guilt aspect and wanting a better life for your beloved pet.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Such a sad sad story. I pray that this little one will adjust to a new home and will be loved in her new home as Daisy is in hers. I don't know the story of why this couple cannot keep this member of their family so I will try not to pass judgement...but the tears I cry for this little one are for her grief at losing those she was so loyal to for such a long long time. 

I will keep her in my prayers....as well as so many others who are "thrown away" when no longer convienent.


----------

